# New tuning sight i found. Enjoy.



## skillzo1 (Mar 28, 2007)

Hey guys, I came across this site when I was looking for help tuning my standalone. I thought ya'll might find it helpful too if you had any tuning questions. http://www.emspowered.com . It seems like it's for all car enthusiastics.


----------



## skillzo1 (Mar 28, 2007)

anyone check it out.


----------



## exwrx (Apr 5, 2007)

Nice. It'll be a while before it catches on though. EMS is trademarked by AEM if I recall. Might become a problem if the site takes off. I thought before checking it out that it would be about the AEM EMS. Oops.


----------

